
Show HN: FF extension that blocks comment sections of HN posts you haven't read - notemaker
https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/hn-comments-blocker/
======
forgotmypw2
I rarely click the links anymore, the best info is in the comments, while the
pages have a pretty high chance of having crap all over them

